# "No Upgrade For You"



## rrubin5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, talk about no good deed goes unpunished. As an early adapter I ordered my Kindle on the first morning it was announced. I have been demoing it and advocating to any and all for two years.
My reward: "No Upgrade For You".
I own 3 Kindles and am not happy at all.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You mean the expectation that you pay full price each time?


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Unfortunately that is not unusual in the world of electronics. I can't think of many companies that do firmware updates for their older products. I know you're disappointed but it seems to be the way things are done in the quickly evolving electronic age.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a fast moving world indeed when a product that was last sold 9 months ago is an older product.  

Betsy


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

rrubin5 said:


> Wow, talk about no good deed goes unpunished. As an early adapter I ordered my Kindle on the first morning it was announced. I have been demoing it and advocating to any and all for two years.
> My reward: "No Upgrade For You".
> I own 3 Kindles and am not happy at all.


I'd trade my upgrade improvements for your K1's screen contrast.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are two possibilities:

a) Amazon will still implement the "upgrades" for the K1, and will roll it out at a later date.

b) The system software for the K1 is significantly different than the K2, and it is not possible/cost-effective for it to be upgraded to the same feature set.

Either way, the K1 is still a fine reading device. Additionally, the K1 still has the advantage of having an easily replaced battery, and a memory card option.

As far as the upgrades go, neither the PDF support nor the landscape option are particularly useful. The PDFs are difficult to read, and the landscape option is uncomfortable. You're not missing much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just hope our K1's get the folder/tag update.



PaulGuy said:


> I'd trade my upgrade improvements for your K1's screen contrast.


I'm with you on that. It's only one of 259 reasons why I don't want a K2 and it's the most important one.



pidgeon92 said:


> Either way, the K1 is still a fine reading device. Additionally, the K1 still has the advantage of having an easily replaced battery, and a memory card option.


Two more compelling reasons why I love my K-1. Little Gertie and I get along just fine the way we are.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Another way to look at it - I have wanted a kindle for almost 18 months now, and couldnt get one because they werent available in Australia.  We would have travelled the world together over that time!  The upgrade?  Meh, dont even worry about it.  I hope they dont introduce a kindle 3 before any 'folder' update is done, and I do hope that Kindle 1 is included in that update, but for the moment, the upgrade just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## rrubin5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually I do expect a company to support a product that is less than 2 years old but here is Amazon's response to me:

"We're excited to offer new additions to the Kindle family and thank you for making Kindle a success by owning and using a Kindle. We'll honor your commitment by continuing to provide the quality product availability and support you expect for your Kindle...

You're welcome to sell your Kindle through Amazon Marketplace or another outlet to help cover the cost of a new Kindle. You can visit http://www.amazon.com/marketplace to learn more about selling on Amazon.com. Kindle is designed so new owners can easily register a pre-owned Kindle to a new Amazon.com account and build a library. Just make sure you remove your content and deregister your Kindle before transferring ownership."

Boy, that's hard


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rrubin5 said:


> Actually I do expect a company to support a product that is less than 2 years old but here is Amazon's response to me:
> 
> "We're excited to offer new additions to the Kindle family and thank you for making Kindle a success by owning and using a Kindle. We'll honor your commitment by continuing to provide the quality product availability and support you expect for your Kindle...
> 
> ...


That sounds like a "T.S." answer all dressed up in buttons and bows.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry but I can't read the yellow - but can get the gist!  Agree with Gertie though, buttons and bows, and maybe even bells


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Highlight the line and you can read it. They could have offered a trade-in or price reduction for K1 owners.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

happyblob said:


> They could have offered a trade-in or price reduction for K1 owners.


K1 owners were offered a first in line status when the K2 was announced. Perhaps not as nice as a financial incentive but I didn't have to worry about the K2 being sold out.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey now.
When the K2 was first announced on Feb 9th (I think) this discussion was thoroughly thrashed both on the Amazon boards and here.

And most agreed that early adopters pay a price for getting in early.

Even though I did not purchase a K1 and kinda get abandoned, I paid a lot more for my K2 than people pay now.

But I would not trade the past 9 months of use and the enjoyment of KB here for that difference, Oh NO.

This is not meant to try to "shut down" any rehashing - we don't do that here at KB.
Just wanted to point out that there is a large body of opinion on the subject.


Welcome by the way, rrubin5.

Just sayin......


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Either way, the K1 is still a fine reading device. Additionally, the K1 still has the advantage of having an easily replaced battery, and a memory card option.
> 
> As far as the upgrades go, neither the PDF support nor the landscape option are particularly useful. The PDFs are difficult to read, and the landscape option is uncomfortable. You're not missing much.


I was upset at first too, but then I figured that it really didn't matter since I love my K1. Then I read this, and you made me feel even better!! Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my K1 at about the 6 or 7 month point. . . .June of 2008. . . .with the full expectation that there was probably going to be a newer version out before too very long.  But I was ready. . . . .When the K2 came out in Feb of 2009, and an update to the software for the K1 came at that time, I kinda knew that was probably the last update I'd get.  I was not surprised that the K1 was not included in this recent update and do not expect the 'organization' update they've indicated is coming sometime in the first half of next year to include the K1 either.  It doesn't bother me because the thing still works just fine so the rest is gravy.

But if my K1 goes belly up, I WILL have a K2 before CoB next day.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have toyed around with the idea of getting a K2 over the past couple of months, not because I want to replace my K1, but because I like the purple M-edge cover (I know, not exactly a good reason to buy a new Kindle). I only had my K1 for 2 months before the K2 came out, so yes, I was a bit miffed that there was a new version when mine was only 2 months old, but a year later and it still works great. I have never had a sun fade issue and the screen contrast on mine is much better than my DDs K2. Would I like an update to include some sort filing system? Of course, I would, but it is something that I have learned to live without. I happen to be a spreadsheet junkie, so keeping up with my books this way is working out for me fine. I will probably purchase a new Kindle one day in the future, but only if something happens (heaven forbid) to my K1.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

LindaW said:


> I was upset at first too, but then I figured that it really didn't matter since I love my K1. Then I read this, and you made me feel even better!! Thanks!


Yea, K1 is a great unit, probably the most stable of all Kindle releases.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> But I would not trade the past 9 months of use and the enjoyment of KB here for that difference, Oh NO.


I agree totally with you Geoff, from someone who wanted to get the first kindle and couldnt! I would have had a lot of fun over the last 18 months!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But if my K1 goes belly up, I WILL have a K2 before CoB next day.


Me as well. Don't think I'm going to go the Nook route. But just thinking of my Dragonfly someday going belly up....no, no, too sad to think about......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a "back-up" K1, not in my hands of course and when my other K1 got sick I couldn't get to it and it was easier and faster to buy a new K2i.  I would still be happy with my K1 after having the K2i for a period of time, so all of you getting K2i kindle envy - don't!  The "UPGRADE" is no big deal and my back-up is still going strong after original purchase 20 months ago.  The ONLY thing better about the K2i is the dictionary and that's only because you can choose one word to check.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have K2 envy   and I wouldn't call myself an early adopter as the K1 had been out almost a year by the time I ordered mine.  I do wish that Amazon would throw us a bone, but am not mad about it and understand it.  Doesn't keep me from wishing...

Betsy


----------



## lobo (Sep 25, 2009)

I understand your feelings, but as an early adopter myself, I can say I'm not disappointed at all.  My K1 continues to serve me well, and has more than paid for itself between what I save on books and the fact that my increased reading caused me to cancel my cable service.  I'll keep my K1 as long as it works, or until a compelling new version (color screen, touch screen, access to library ebooks, etc.) evolves.  It's very common for tech companies to abandon upgrades on first generation products.  I seldom buy first generation for that reason, but with Kindle, I couldn't wait.  No regrets.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And most agreed that early adopters pay a price for getting in early.


That applies to just about any new electronic gizmo. There are advantages and disadvantages to being early adopters.

A year from now, the Kindle will be so much more advanced than the current models, and we'll be having this talk again.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63525&highlight=Kindle+update


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It just doesn't bother me - I've seen enough about the was PDFs are looking that I just can't get worked up about not having that upgrade.  I am glad we got the upgrade to be able to sync between devices.  And man, I hope that poster on mobileread got good information - it'll be nice to have the organizational option available for all Kindles!  But if I don't get it, that'll be okay too - all I really need from my beloved K1 is for her to wake up and open up books for me.  And like Ann, when the day comes that she can't do that anymore, I'll be on the Amazon site ordering a replacement!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston said:


> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63525&highlight=Kindle+update


Wow! I hope that really is the case. . . . . .


----------

